# Hp geht im Firefox aber im IE nicht?!



## swayhulio (25. Juli 2005)

hi, ich habe ein problem...

ich bin ziemlich neu in der "html-scene" und habe mir mein layout für eine clan-hp in PS designed und jetzt mit hilfe von self-html und ein wenig rumprobieren zu einer halbwegs fertigen homepage entwickelt. ich habe nur ein problem:

die test-page geht im Firefox opitmal aber im IE nicht. könnt ihr mir vielleicht etwas helfen indem ihr euch den quellcode mal anseht? 

wie gesagt bin ich noch ziemlich neu und habe keinen blassen schimmer wo sich der fehler eingeschlichen haben könnte.

HIER 

ist einmal die test-hp...

bitte die hyperlinks anklicken...

ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand nur ein wenig helfen könnte... thnx

[ falls dieses thema schon mal behandelt wurde tuts mir leid ich habe nichts gefunden...]

mfg


----------



## hhjjppww (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

also ich habe mir die Seite mit beiden Browsern angeschaut.
Ähm, also der IE macht bei mir keine Macken.

Könntest du vielelicht dein Problem, was dich bei der Darstellung stört, etwas genauer beschreiben.

-- edit --

'schuldigung. jetzt sehe ich was du meinst. Habe eben nicht die Hyperlinks angeklickt.
einen Moment


----------



## Gumbo (25. Juli 2005)

Wie macht sich denn der Fehler bemerkbar?


----------



## swayhulio (26. Juli 2005)

also das problem liegt daran das im firefox die tabelle bei längerem inhalt optimal verlängert gestreckt wird und im Internet Explorer wird sie total zerstückelt. anscheinend erkennt der IE die HEIGHT"100%" nicht. 

aber wie ändere ich das?

mfg


----------



## Maik (26. Juli 2005)

Auf der zweiten Demo-Seite ist mir eine Diskrepanz / Unstimmigkeit aufgefallen: feste Tabellenzellenhöhe (height="561") und ein Zellen-Inhalt, der wesentlich länger / höher ist.

Btw, im FireFox (1.0.2) sieht die Problem-Seite ebenfalls 'zerstückelt' aus :suspekt:


----------



## swayhulio (26. Juli 2005)

das ist ja genau mein problem, ich will ja das sich der rest der tabelle mit in die länge zieht...


----------



## Maik (27. Juli 2005)

Schon mal über eine scrollfähige Tabellenzelle nachgedacht?


```
<td width="550" height="561" rowspan="8" bgcolor="#000000">
  <div style="overflow:auto; width:100%; height:100%"> <!-- scrollfähiger Inhalt --> </div>
</td>
```


----------

